# Long Hill Road Repaved!



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Finally, the worst section of Long Hill Road is now as smooth as glass from Central Ave to Church Rd in Millington. The pavement was so new it was sticky today but still way better than the 6 inch deep potholes that were there previously.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Up here they're finally starting to repave certain roads that were ravaged by the winter. Of course, winter ended four months ago...


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

SauronHimself said:


> Up here they're finally starting to repave certain roads that were ravaged by the winter. Of course, winter ended four months ago...


Yes, but at least they've started. Rockaway Rd out of Mountainville has had large sections repaved & is once again rideable as are several other roads in Tewksbury Township. Hopefully, Clinton Township will start to get serious soon.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

RL7836 said:


> Yes, but at least they've started. Rockaway Rd out of Mountainville has had large sections repaved & is once again rideable as are several other roads in Tewksbury Township. Hopefully, Clinton Township will start to get serious soon.


In my experience Clinton Twp was always "meh" when it came to road repair. I grew up in Kingwood Twp 15 minutes south, and that was no better. A lot of the back roads got paved over with chip seal to save money.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I was out on Rockaway, Bissell and Stanton Mountain today. Rockaway and Bissell were both nice. Stanton well I guess that is its appeal. And made the mistake of a shortcut on Meadow Lane. Steep downhill switchbacks on loose gravel is not fun.


----------

